# Sinking at Shoreline ramp



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Heard that a Avalanche Truck with 25' boat trailer had a sad day at the ramp (Wednesday about 1ish). Both trailer and truck were submerged . HOPE Everyone is safe!!! Anyone know of this?? lots of people were viewing and pictures were being taken.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

We needed a tow truck in GB today and they said they were using them all to get a boat and truck out of the water.:banghead:banghead:banghead Thats gotta suck

Scott


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

it would suck if they were not upside down on the vehicle and did not have gap insurance. but for most vehicles being financed, they are not worth the payoff. hope he had gap insurance!!!!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *FishnLane (4/8/2009)*Heard that a Avalanche Truck with 25' boat trailer had a sad day at the ramp (Wednesday about 1ish). Both trailer and truck were submerged . HOPE Everyone is safe!!! Anyone know of this?? lots of people were viewing and pictures were being taken.


that sucks.


----------



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

I really hope nobody got hurt,,,,BUUUT I have herd stories seen pics ECT.and seriously how in the Hell does that happen,:doh


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> and seriously how in the Hell does that happen




Operator error!



Now let me paint you a picture of what can happen.



Trailer is in the water with truck in park and E-brake ON.

No one is sitting in the driver's seat.



The boat is driven up on the trailer slowly.



But when the boat gets to a certain point the weight of the boat unloads the rear suspension on the truck [takes the weight off the rear wheels.]



The truck then slides back and into the drink.



Had someone been in the drivers seat of the truck, they would of had their foot on the brake.



Even if the rear suspension was unloaded with the weight of the boat, the front brakes would have prevented the truck from sliding backwards.


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

I knew a man a long time ago and he always carried a couple of chocks that he put under the wheels of his truck any time he parked on a hill. It was a 1948 Ford I think.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

MAN THAT SUCKS ON SO MANY DIFFERENT LEVELS.:doh:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Weaver Brown (4/9/2009)*I knew a man a long time ago and he always carried a couple of chocks that he put under the wheels of his truck any time he parked on a hill. It was a 1948 Ford I think.


Had a 1960 Chevy PU 327 3 speed (1983)..no emergency brakes...had to either hold brake with someone or chock wheels when launching and recovery. If not it would without a doubt roll back. I hate to launch today with the truck in park and with emergency brake...Never launch my Century without someone on the brakes. I'd really hate to see the top of my Dodge 2500 roof exposed on top of the water....just wouldn't make my day. Itwill andcan happen to anyone at anytime.:doh


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I know who it was but I am not at liberty to say,, I do know they tore up the trailer getting it out,,,, but everyone is safe,,,,


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *X-Shark (4/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > and seriously how in the Hell does that happen
> ...


So what do you do when you're by yourself? You can't hook the boat to the trailer and be in the truck at the same time. Even with two people it usually takes one person driving the boat and the other one working the winch to get the boat properly loaded.

Would chocking the wheels even do anything on a slick ramp?


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Where are the pics?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man, i hate to hear that!! George is a very nice fellow!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report capt. glad ya'll made it back and that is a true friend right there...hate to hear about his truck and yes, even if you do it a thousand times, it's going to happen...

now go get that seatow renewed and take him fishin'


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Who the hell would need a pic of another mans misfourtune. Guess thats why theres always traffic jams at an accident seen. Everybody wants to see the other guys bad luck so we ease by rubber neckin all the way. Now if the by line would have read "Guy helps his friend pull in his stalled boat" no one would have asked for pics.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez,

That's terrible. Geo is great guy and his decision to still pull John home after the disaster only proves it.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about his misfortune... but what a heck of a guy... to still help out!!! :letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*WOW, that's an insane story!*

*Sorry to hear about it....Guess I won't see Geo's truck on the way home tonight.*

*Sorry to hear about it GEO! And I'm sure John is very appreciative!*


----------



## [email protected]ow (Feb 11, 2009)

Man, sorry about your bad luck. Due to your misfortune I willgive you a year membership with Sea Tow. John and Capt Geo give me a call at 850-492-5070


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about. Great gesture.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE BAD DAY!!!!!!!!! Damn the luck. I always turn my wheels so the truck will run into the dock if it was to ever roll. Not trying to be smart or anything, but thats one thing I learned while in highschool. Drivers Ed. about parking on an incline. You folks remember, turn your wheels towards the curb. How often does it happen, someone goes to help one out and bam, they have problems themselves.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (4/9/2009)*Man, sorry about your bad luck. Due to your misfortune I willgive you a year membership with Sea Tow. John and Capt Geo give me a call at 850-492-5070


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *[email protected] (4/9/2009)*Man, sorry about your bad luck. Due to your misfortune I willgive you a year membership with Sea Tow. John and Capt Geo give me a call at 850-492-5070


Dang Capt. John,,,, what a fabulous gesture,,, now thats what im talking about. this is what makes this forum and community great...

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

If anyone knows how to post a picture from a cell phone , PM me and i will text you the picture of this incident.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Does he have a website or can you post information about his charter? A guy that would go through all of that and still help someone out deserves the business and I know a few people looking for inshore and offshore charters when they come down this year.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*OUCH!*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Anybody that must have a picture of somebodies misfortune is just sick. If you can't comprehend from the story, go back to kindergarden. Needing pics of fish and boats are one thing, demanding pictures of this is rididulous. just my 2 cents!!! This is a story of one man's generosity in helping another despite his own personal misfortune. Kudos to you Capt John of Seatow.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

jesus! i wasnt expecting it to be that bad.


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

damn man sorry for your misfortune but still a stand up thing to do... you will be repayed for your kindness


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *marlinchaser (4/10/2009)*Anybody that must have a picture of somebodies misfortune is just sick. If you can't comprehend from the story, go back to kindergarden. Needing pics of fish and boats are one thing, demanding pictures of this is rididulous. just my 2 cents!!! This is a story of one man's generosity in helping another despite his own personal misfortune. Kudos to you Capt John of Seatow.


Actually I didn't care if a picture was posted or not (I know what can happen). But posting a picture is worth MORE then a 1,000 words. If by posting a picture it puts a mental image of what can happen, and keeps just one person from repeating the incideent..its all worth it. So here you jump in and tell people that they need to go back to kindergarten, and not even thinking about the reminder it might do for someone by posting the image. No different then posting a picture of a hook being stuck in someone or that of fingers damaged due to closing a door on them.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *X-Shark (4/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > and seriously how in the Hell does that happen
> ...




Operator error would only be when not engaging the parking break and the stress breaks the pin in the transmission. A brake malfunction is just that, but that info was not posted yet.



But when the boat is driven on the trailer, as long as the boat contacts the trailer infront of the trailer axle(s), weight would be put on the rear axle of the truck, not taken off. If your boat contacts your trailer behind the axle(s), your gonna have a hell of a time getting it on all the way anyhow.



If you did for some reason unload the suspension on the truck, once the boat floated as the rig slid into the water, I wonder if the truck would stop itself once the rear tires had weight on them again. Those ramps can be pretty slick! 



Unfortunate for Capt Geo, but the truck can be replaced. He could have easily been behind the truck unhooking the boat. 



I second the great gesture by Capt John at seatow! Someone like that deserves all of our business too.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is a bad day but with a great ending. You will be rewarded for your Character.



The sail boat looks like it a had a bad day too. All you can say is... it just was one of those day's. Can happen to anyone.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (4/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *marlinchaser (4/10/2009)*Anybody that must have a picture of somebodies misfortune is just sick. If you can't comprehend from the story, go back to kindergarden. Needing pics of fish and boats are one thing, demanding pictures of this is rididulous. just my 2 cents!!! This is a story of one man's generosity in helping another despite his own personal misfortune. Kudos to you Capt John of Seatow.
> ...




Agreed, I can think of several scenarios where having a picture could be quite useful. Gee, I guess all the reporters/oridinary people who get the once in a lifetime shot because they are in the right place, at the right time are voyeurs or something.



FO


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

So marlinchaser didyou look or not ?

BA


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Darn - that stinks. Glad he's alright...and hopefully fully insured.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (4/10/2009)*Man that is a bad day but with a great ending. You will be rewarded for your Character.
> 
> The sail boat looks like it a had a bad day too. All you can say is... it just was one of those day's. Can happen to anyone.


that sail boat has been there (aground) for a couple months but it was anchored out there for a while until it broke free in a storm...but thats a bummer with the truck...i want to know how it got to the end of the dock?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

What was wrong with your motor?


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

The truck looks as if it is floating better than the sailboat in the background. Does anyone know what is wrong with it? Looks like it is in some shallow water.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *Capt. John Rivers (4/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hossfly (4/10/2009)*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHA
> ...


haha. i love captains.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Catfish Hunter (4/10/2009)*The truck looks as if it is floating better than the sailboat in the background. Does anyone know what is wrong with it? Looks like it is in some shallow water.


That sailboat has been beached there so long I'm suprised they don't just go ahead and puta light and a channel marker on it. It use to be anchored out past the pier to the west.Don't know the full story.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

> *hossfly (4/10/2009)*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHA
> 
> THAT IS HILARIOUS!!
> 
> ...




<H1 style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN: 0px">?Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something.? Plato</H1>


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I Almost had that happen to me many years ago. I was retrieving my boat Had my standard transmission in neutral with the engine running and emergancy brake on. Got the boat on the trailer and was sitting in the seat with both legs still outside the truck when the emergancy brake cable broke. The truck and boat went back about five feet before I could hit the brake andprevent a disaster. From that day on the engine gets cut off and put into gear and the emergancy brake ingaged.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

I hate tohear about someones misfurtune like that ...but it makes you stop and think a little when launching your boat !!!

just a suggestion but have you heard of a brake lock ....its a thing you put in the line near the master cylinder to lock the front brakes ...it is used by racers for doing burnouts before lining up ..it costs about 150.00 but far from what it would cost for such damage as losing the truck ...i'm sure you can find them at race shops and it dont take much to put it in


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm learning here. Didn't realize "unloading the rear" could happen. So, if it does, would powering the engine on the boat (assuming the boat is still on the trailer) help keep the rear down?


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

only an assumption but i would think that by powering up the boat would only unload it more ...but thats just my opinion


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

It's just a picture, it doesn't change what happened, whatwould you think if it were on the news, do you WATCH that. 

Maybe you should write the government a note and ask that our deceased solders returning home should not be photographed, that is something private and should NOT be photographed.

Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I sure am glad he didn't get injured. We saw this as they were flipping the truck off of its side...up on the ramp. It was really starting to get nasty out of the west at that time. Kudos to you Capt. for going and helping out a friend in need.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My question is: was the boat still attached to the trailer or was it already off the trailer when this happened. By the story so far, he was unloading his boat, not loading it, so the theory of the boat "unloading the springs" is unlikely. I think he broke his parking pin in the transmission (in agreement with the previous post). If the boat was still winched to the trailer, it would have floated and made the resulting wreck float farther and higher than otherwise. In any case, it is rotten luck. That vehicle is toast after being submerged in salt water. Who wants to bet that the sorry excuse for human beings at the insurance adjuster's office will try to get him to keep the vehicle and only get the upholstery cleaned??


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Once the car is submerged in water (especially salt water), there's no other recourse than to total it. All the electronics and wiring will require replacing. To that you can add tearing down and rebuilding all drive component, brakes, accessories, replacing interior, etc. Not economically feasible.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> On a second note, a big thank you from myself and Geo to Capt. John at Sea Tow, for giving us a free one year membership, this was unexpected and we are very grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think what he is trying to say is...they want the deductible paid in full


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate to bring this thread back to the top, but I wanted to point out that this is exactly why you do not launch your boat or put it back on the trailer with kids in yourtruck while you are doing it. I see people with kids strapped into car seats all the time at the ramps loading and unloading their boats. If the truck does gounder like this do you think you can get a kid out of the car seat fast enough? And this happens at least once or twice a year around here. Turpin had it happen to him last year.


----------

